# What not to do.....



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm in the middle of trying to get Yoschi's ears to stand... mostly his Right ear... his left has promise,, but right one ,, well,, that's a different story

I think I've read about everything I can on "what to do"
For the sake of a balanced education.. I'd like to hear specific examples of "what not to do"

*I've heard that if you wrap them too tight you can kill the ear... true/false? Any examples?

*Can you wrap them in too much of a curve? (not sure i worded that right)

*What if the bend is in the bottom of the ear.. can you screw it up worse somehow by wrapping the bottom?

anyhow,,,please give me *specific* examples of "what not to do"


----------



## ChrisJames (Jan 13, 2013)

To be honest if you leave it, they will both straighten in time. I was wondering wether or not my pups ears would straighten but as u can see from the pic they seem to be fine now.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

ChrisJames said:


> To be honest if you leave it, they will both straighten in time. I was wondering wether or not my pups ears would straighten but as u can see from the pic they seem to be fine now.


I've seen too many examples of ears that didn't straighten.... His ears seem to be longer and thinner than most,,, maybe it's his WGSL heritage.. but I really want him to "look like a man!" not a goofy pup his whole life *shrugs*


----------



## ChrisJames (Jan 13, 2013)

Also ive noticed that if u click your fingers every so often then the ears will snap up into the "alert" position maybe this could also help. I have read about pegging the ears but it is highly possible that it could damage them doing this.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I know this really bothers you, and it would bother me too...You spent a lot of money on this boy..I can't remember his age but maybe it is time to accept him for who he is...ouch!! I know this is not what you want to hear...I feel so bad for you and how you are anguishing over this...I wish I had some constructive answers for you or a way to help you ...but I don't...I feel for you, I really do..


----------



## Maddi'smomma (Jan 28, 2013)

How old is your pup? Looking at your avatar he looks rather young still, may be to early to start tapping.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

How old is he? I'd find either a breed club or a conformation club/training facility near by and see if there are any shepherds in there. Most shepherd show people don't even take the chance and will tape at 3 months (I've even seen younger at my club). They know they breed soft ears and so they do everything in their power to make them stand. All I see them doing is pinching the ears together and then taping them together in a cone shape.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

He's 5.5 almost 6months.... the avatar is picture taken of him before I even got him


----------



## Maddi'smomma (Jan 28, 2013)

I've always heard not to tape until 6 months. Now I know from what I've read that you should not tape to tight because it can cause infection. As far as taping to low, I'm not sure. I hope someone with more knowledge on the subject pops in. Maddi's ears are up so I've never had to worry about this issue.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

People told me not to worry they will stand on their own b/c I like you wanted that look and didn't want to chance it so I left them alone and didn't touch them at all and they went up but the funny thing about my Bella is she mostly has them down and only has them up when she's on alert . I mean I can't even get a picture with them up lol but she's my baby doll regardless


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone have any examples of Ear taping gone wrong? Preferably with pictures


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

What about glueing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> What about glueing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm looking for any examples of people messing their dog's ears up by trying to get them to stand.... I've read all the warnings but haven't seen any examples


----------

